# Accuracy is elusive ... finally figuring stuff out after months?!



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

So I started shooting slingshot at the beginning of March. I knew I needed something to do at home to keep me occupied with being kept away from the stuff I usually like to do outdoors. So I've been shooting for a few months now and I've never really got it just right, first it was the grip not feeling right then I had to change my anchor points twice and I've changed my hold in the pouch and release three times?? I feel like I finally have the hammer grip that is perfect The Anchor Point directly under the cheekbone and the right hold and release. But I've been missing accuracy by about 1 or 2 mm over and over again??

I finally figured it out after watching how to shoot a slingshot videos from Caddyshack Hunter. The twist in my bands was there, I had just the tiniest bit of twist either too much or too little that was throwing my shots off just a little bit. Now when I shoot both eyes open I line up the top and bottom band so they are as aligned as possible then with all the other stuff I've been doing dead-on accurate!!

The Twist was Tiny, my band's do not line up straight there's a slight twist in them so it's not a straight line that you can just see the top band covers the bottom band and I was making sure I couldn't see the bottom band but I wasn't really making sure they were as perfect as can be. Once I did that I now I'm seeing some real accuracy and consistency that I wasn't getting before. I had moments of accuracy being able to shoot 10 to 15 shots in a row hitting Dead on and then the next round I would miss 25 in a row then the next round I would hit 10 in a row and so forth and so forth. It was very frustrating to never know why I couldn't hit the target.

Wanted to share this exciting news since I never really heard just how important exact alignment was on the Bands the guys who are good shooters just make it look so easy. Hope this help somebody it is very exciting to be hitting so dead center that I'm starting to rip my leather spinners from hitting them so hard!

Practice practice practice

Vince


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

vince4242 said:


> So I started shooting slingshot at the beginning of March. I knew I needed something to do at home to keep me occupied with being kept away from the stuff I usually like to do outdoors. So I've been shooting for a few months now and I've never really got it just right, first it was the grip not feeling right then I had to change my anchor points twice and I've changed my hold in the pouch and release three times?? I feel like I finally have the hammer grip that is perfect The Anchor Point directly under the cheekbone and the right hold and release. But I've been missing accuracy by about 1 or 2 mm over and over again??
> 
> I finally figured it out after watching how to shoot a slingshot videos from Caddyshack Hunter. The twist in my bands was there, I had just the tiniest bit of twist either too much or too little that was throwing my shots off just a little bit. Now when I shoot both eyes open I line up the top and bottom band so they are as aligned as possible then with all the other stuff I've been doing dead-on accurate!!
> 
> ...


cool Vince.. you have gone farther than most already! And yes practice practice practice.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thx SJ, it seems as in everything else in my life I have to learn things the hard way? Now I'm resisting the urge to go down to a 40mm spinner from my 50mm spinner. I think instead I'm going to focus on becoming more consistent and moving back to 15 meters and getting good there as well.

Cheers


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, great post


----------



## IOAN (May 25, 2020)

It's good to find out for yourself . Success!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Don't worry Vince, you can hit that 40. All a smaller target does is narrow your focus. Its no different than stepping back. Back there your 50 is gonna look like a 40 or smaller . you got this!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks y'all????


----------



## JoeMich (Aug 5, 2020)

Thank you for your post, vince4242! I know exactly what you have gone through, because I'm at the same stage of confusion and frustration that you were at. Every morning when I shoot, its a different story and I am constantly going from joy to grief! Now I've been reassured that there is a light at the end of the tunnel, and know that "stacking the bands" is very important. All in all, its a great adventure that I started about a month ago. Your success gives me new hope.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Joe, yes you are over halfway there. If you are doing awesome at sometimes and getting frustrated other time that means you're actually doing something right half the time. Really focus on what you're doing right when you do it and what you're doing wrong different when you don't. Something is different just have to figure out what.

Practice practice practice that is my mantra and stay positive ... every hit of a spinner is a little dose of endorphins in my brain and that is what I live for.

Cheers


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

It took me seven years of habitual shooting to get really good. Matching bands to ammo didn't hurt.


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

I can totally relate to what you're talking about. It seems I'm either on fire or completely lost. My misses are still within an inch or two, but they're still misses. Switching to OTT has really helped me with making the bands a single visible line. I've even noticed that tying my pouches for OTT makes the bands even clearer for me. I'm pretty sure the frame is square and my release is good. I thought I had my anchor dialed in, but I've noticed in the last few days that I'm actually shifting some from shot to shot. My plan is to shoot paper for a while so I can see exactly where my shots are going and find a reliable anchor. It is getting better every day, though. I really understand what you mean about going from excited to disappointed. Hitting the target hard really is addictive. It's encouraging to hear that you're really settling in ????.

Charles


----------



## JackP (Jun 11, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> So I started shooting slingshot at the beginning of March. I knew I needed something to do at home to keep me occupied with being kept away from the stuff I usually like to do outdoors. So I've been shooting for a few months now and I've never really got it just right, first it was the grip not feeling right then I had to change my anchor points twice and I've changed my hold in the pouch and release three times?? I feel like I finally have the hammer grip that is perfect The Anchor Point directly under the cheekbone and the right hold and release. But I've been missing accuracy by about 1 or 2 mm over and over again??
> 
> I finally figured it out after watching how to shoot a slingshot videos from Caddyshack Hunter. The twist in my bands was there, I had just the tiniest bit of twist either too much or too little that was throwing my shots off just a little bit. Now when I shoot both eyes open I line up the top and bottom band so they are as aligned as possible then with all the other stuff I've been doing dead-on accurate!!
> 
> ...


Hi Vince,

Just curious.. What are the specs of the ammo and bands that you use for extreme accuracy? Ammo in MM, Band brand, thickness, taper size and ABL ?


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Here's to practice, practice, and more practice! I am still going with near daily sessions- my decompress time. And while I am hoping for epiphany moments I have been seeing more incremental gains. But gains are gains and I am very happy to be coming along. There is little more satisfying than hitting the spinners and whacking the cans with more regularity.

A great hobby where work is rewarded. Unlike something like basketball where if you aren't well over six feet.....


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

congrats on your accomplishments.


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

keep up the good work it will all fall in place in time


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

My ammo is 8mm steel and using 1842 straight tubes from simple shot. 32" draw length with a 7" active length. I am shooting the D1 from slingshooting.com (a titanium hammer grip).


----------

